# FYI



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just thought I would post this here - an interesting story that appeared in Newsday, Sat. Mar. 24, and another good reason why not to buy from a pet store.
A woman bought a Golden Ret puppy at Shake-A-Paw and the puppy got sick. She returned it and they gave her another one. along with its' papers stating the dogs pedigree and its "champion bloodlines". The dog was imported from Hungary by a company called Rare Breeds Inc. They import the puppies and sell them to pet stores.

One day, the owner of the dog started researching her dog's pedigree on the internet. She found that the pet broker listed on the pedigree never sold to the importer and the documents were countrfeit.

She reported it to the Attorney General's office and Rare Breeds Inc was fined $20G. The owner of the dog also got some money back from Shake-A-Paw.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!! You just never know....... crazy.......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When I have more energy, I will tell you all about the Bichon I bought from a pet store. An expensive one! A crazy one! The SAME pet store IN MY CITY was on Dateline 2 weeks later. ( Not a good story) Its so sad. People just dont know, and Im not sure its there fault. I would have not known to go to a decent breeder had that not happened to me.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Same here with my Cairn Terrier. She came from a pet store almost 17 years ago. There was no internet and info out there like we have now. She had a lot of pychological issues although I loved her dearly. We believe she was in with cats too long. She used to act like one. She never barked until my husband showed her how. What a mistake on his part LOL. I just got lucky that she had no health problems and lived a wonderful 16.5 years.


----------

